

Show HN: MyGit, a GitHub app for windows phone - DaveWM
http://www.windowsphone.com/s?appid=46569af4-292c-4218-b3ef-ef38b082769f

======
DaveWM
Hey guys, just released my first app for windows phone, thought someone on
here would find it useful. It's a github browser app, which also alerts you
when you get a notification. The trial version has all the features of the
paid version, so no need to buy it (although I would like you to :)). GitHub
repo is at [https://github.com/DaveWM/MyGit](https://github.com/DaveWM/MyGit)

